# Can Brian Cook be our second option???



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

55 combined points in two games. He got his career high in the first, and almost matched it in the second. He's a great shooter as well. Is he the second scoring option we've been looking for?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I would say what I want to but I'll just say a couple things. His past two games he's showed me what I know he can do (when he actually wants to show up) but wether or not that continues remains to be seen..


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i hope he can perform at 20 ppg but lets wait a while and see... that shot is money when its on, but when its off Cook mind as well go back to Illinois...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I dont know if he can keep it up at 20 ppg, IMHO I think that he will become a very reliable 3rd option and put up 14-15ppg for some years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm willing to give him a chance. Brown sure as hell isn't getting anything done, so why not let Cook in there to earn that starting position. If Cook earns it, he should get it.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Chalie Boy said:


> I dont know if he can keep it up at 20 ppg, IMHO I think that he will become a very reliable 3rd option and put up 14-15ppg for some years.


that would be nice...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

do yall think Cook being on the floor instead of Kwame spreads the floor better and that was part of the reason Kobe could facilitate and others were knockin down shots???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well if anything Cooks games could defer teams from the Kobe wall...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

didnt we say this about smush parker when he was averaging 20 ppg for the first few games

dont get your hopes up

it aint happening


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook should start over Kwame, no doubt about it. We sorely need a guy who can hit a jump shot on the floor.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

If he can keep up his shooting and develop other parts of his game, he could start. Kwame would not be THAT bad off the bench.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Right now, Cook is the Lakers second option. No one else is doing anything.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I dont think we have a choice at this moment. The Cookie Monster's been showing up the past two games and i'll take it right about now. In fact, i take anyone in the team who could average 20 ppg every night...heck, i'll even accept 15 ppg from Cookie


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I think 10-15 ppg is feasible for cookie


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Cook being your second option is never positive and Odom should be offended by the thought of it, but knowing Odom he won't and he will only take a back seat to Kobe and now.......Cook?? With all of that talent I wish Odom had the heart, because if he did he would be in the top 10-15 in the league.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The only thing is that he cant play D for his life..the Pf's in this league will kill him unlike Kwame, Kwame has the best post defense on this team and really stops them. Cook is a pure shooter and The Kobe n Cook pick n pop might work wonders.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

But Cook is actually working on his defense.. You can shred him all you want.. He's never gonna be a great defender against the likes of Garnett, Duncan, etc. but he is what he is.. A damn good scorer when his shots are goin down.. 

People say defense wins games but what has Kwame exactly done to win games for the Lakers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> But Cook is actually working on his defense.. You can shred him all you want.. He's never gonna be a great defender against the likes of Garnett, Duncan, etc. but he is what he is.. A damn good scorer when his shots are goin down..
> 
> People say defense wins games but what has Kwame exactly done to win games for the Lakers


Dont get me wrong, Im not ripping Cook at all I was just saying that he's a pure shooter just not going to be as effective to us as a starter if we dont have that big body to clog the lane. He should be working on his D because come playoff time (Yes i said it) He will be very valuable and will be the differnce from getting knocked out or advancing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh it's cool but I just hate hearing the one dimensional stuff when I know deep down he can do more than score.. It's just a matter of him giving the effort for more than a 2 game stretch.. That's always been the question with him for me.. and I probably would know more than anyone here.. I actually at times say he's worthless when his shots are not going down but that's because everyone else does. I just dont believe that's entirely true.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

let chris come off the bench and start kwame at center and cook at PF

that way atless chris can avoid foul troubles...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh it's cool but I just hate hearing the one dimensional stuff when I know deep down he can do more than score.. It's just a matter of him giving the effort for more than a 2 game stretch.. That's always been the question with him for me.. and I probably would know more than anyone here.. I actually at times say he's worthless when his shots are not going down but that's because everyone else does. I just dont believe that's entirely true.



Thats how I felt about Kareem ....Damn you mitch!


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

I think that Cookie can become our new aged Horry/Fox mix. He can certainly shoot as both of those guys could. He is not quite the defender that either was quite yet, but he has learned how to take a charge. He needs to get more confident and a little more aggressive...he has actually tried to throw down on people lately. He also needs to get more aggressive on the boards, something he has the altheticism to do. I don't think Cookie will, or ever should, be a 2nd option for this team. If we need him to be, we'll be in trouble. However, I can see Brian Cook being a savvy, sharp-shooting Big Man, role player on a Championship Contending team. If we can get a better PF as our started (Maybe Bosh or Al Harrington?), then we could end up 2 years down the road w/ a solid 5 man rotation of Bigs. C's - Mihm/Bynum PF's - FA (Bosh/Harrington?), Cook, Turiaf. that would be excellent b/c all those guys bring different things to the table and create different looks for the opposition to have to counter. The key is going to be developing these 4 Bigs (Mihm, Bynum, Cook, Turiaf) and hopefully building around them. In a couple years, they could all have MAJOR roles on this team and be very effective. I think we something to be exited about w/ these guys for the future. The main key is getting a reliable 2nd option that can give us 18-20ppg a night. Besides that, we have some nice role players, just too many of them at this point.

P.S. - Cookie - KEEP SHOOTING!

Werd.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> People say defense wins games but what has Kwame exactly done to win games for the Lakers


Actually, its offense wins games, defense wins championships.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

HuntDizzle said:


> I think that Cookie can become our new aged Horry/Fox mix.


Exactly what i was thinking. Although Cookie will probably never develop Horry's 2-way game or Fox's brash defense, he could really turn out something valuable.

He can shoot. And he can score. And he has range. He can be a nice (very nice) fit on the triangle. Now, if only he was a better defender and passer, he would be a marvel of a PF in this system...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's stop overrating Kwame's defense. He is good right under the basket. That's it. Not because of his skills, but his body. A guy with his athleticism and wingspan should be swatting shots left and right. Instead he just stands there like a statue and raises his arms. Start Cook. We'll be better off.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Didn't we have a "who start, Kwame or Cook?" thread when Kwame came back from injury?

Personally I never felt Kwame earned his spot back, it was just given to him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cook should start over Kwame, no doubt about it. We sorely need a guy who can hit a jump shot on the floor.


Yeah, Kwame's best game was when he was coming off the bench for us so it is a win win decision to start Cook.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I would rather see Cookie on the floor than Kwame. However, I can't wait to see Ronny!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

we need to trade odom, thats wat we need to do


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know we're past the bump phase, but damn we have come a long ways.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cook really did used to be a valuable player when he could knock down his outside shot with some consistency.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

HuntDizzle said:


> P.S. - Cookie - KEEP SHOOTING!
> 
> Werd.


werd?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Teezy said:


> we need to trade odom, thats wat we need to do


we need to re-sign odom, thats wat we need to do


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I miss the pick and pop!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Seeing thread about high hopes of a guy like brian cook makes me scared of the bucks resigning sessions long term, sometimes you forget about how sexy a player can look for a short period of time and then never hear from them again


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

He had some clean 3's.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Seeing thread about high hopes of a guy like brian cook makes me scared of the bucks resigning sessions long term, sometimes you forget about how sexy a player can look for a short period of time and then never hear from them again


i wouldnt be that worried dogg.. This short period of time that cook was good was 2 days..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't know there was this much puff puff pass going on in here. The whole thread was ridiculous lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Shady* said:


> 55 combined points in two games. He got his career high in the first, and almost matched it in the second. He's a great shooter as well. Is he the second scoring option we've been looking for?


Three years later, and he's (generously) one of the 10 worst players in the league.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can someone move this thread over to the Rockets forum?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

One of our many low points as laker fans


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No More Bumps!

If someone wants to create a thread that combines all of these thread links. I am not opposed to that, but stop bumping these types of threads.


----------

